# Un lendemain de carrefour dans les papiers gras de la fête



## s.london

Ciao a tutti!

Non riesco a tradurre questa frase

"Un lendemain de carrefour dans les papiers gras de la fête"

si trova all'interno di una poesia di Louis Aragon.

Grazie a chi mi aiuterà!


----------



## Kwistax

Ho apena letto questa poesia, e devo dire che non so che cosa Aragon vuole dire. "Un lendemain de carrefour" non è una espressione francese; ma è poetica.


----------



## Kwistax

Ho preso il tempo di riflettere un po' su questa linea; credo che ho la riposta.

Un carrefour è tradizionalmente un posto dove la gente si incontra, dove si fa affari, si commercia, e dove anche si fa la festa, affari fatte.
Dunque, un lendemain de carrefour deve esprimere l'idea della situazionedi disordine  in quello posto dopo la festa.


----------



## s.london

Kwistax said:


> Ho preso il tempo di riflettere un po' su questa linea; credo che ho la riposta.
> 
> Un carrefour è tradizionalmente un posto dove la gente si incontra, dove si fa affari, si commercia, e dove anche si fa la festa, affari fatte.
> Dunque, un lendemain de carrefour deve esprimere l'idea della situazionedi disordine  in quello posto dopo la festa.



Grazie mille  e  papiers gras de la fête? come lo tradurresti?


----------



## Kwistax

in mezzo alle carte grasse della festa.  ?? Forse è troppo letterale.


----------



## Necsus

s.london said:


> "Un lendemain de carrefour dans les papiers gras de la fête"


Be', letteralmente dovrebbe essere "un domani/futuro di incroci/bivi/scelte in mezzo alle cartacce/ai rifiuti della festa", ma senza contesto è un po' difficile interpretarla. 
Forse "un futuro incerto"...


----------

